# Pine bark extract offers no heart benefit



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Pine bark extract offers no heart benefit by Julie Steenhuysen CHICAGO (Reuters) – Popular supplements made from pine bark extract do nothing to reduce blood pressure or lessen other heart risk factors in high-risk patients, U.S. researches said on Monday. The study is the largest, most scientifically rigorous yet to look at the effects of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

